
CouchDB in production - duck
http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2011/01/20/couchdb-in-production
======
liamk
They mentioned that they also used MongoDB. I'd be curious to know their use
cases for Mongo vs Couch.

~~~
jchrisa
He says they use Mongo for Geo queries. It'll be interesting to see if they
keep using it now that the GeoCouch R-Tree index has eclipsed Mongo's geo-hash
capabilities.

~~~
DougBarth
I work at Signal with John. I hadn't heard of GeoCouch before, so thanks for
the tip. The service that uses Mongo isn't core to our application, so we're
probably unlikely to change. MongoDB has been working quite well for us so
far.

